# Anfänger in der Brandung



## kolkangler (24. Januar 2018)

hallo Leute

ich bin eigentlich ,ein reiner Süßwasser Nachtangler ,
aber das lohnt sich nicht mehr bei uns.
jetzt wollte ich es am Sonnabend mal in Rerik,in der Brandung 
versuchen,Brandungsrute ist vorhanden aber das wars auch schon,
meine frage mit welchen Bleigewichten muss ich da angeln,welche schnur stärke brauche ich und wo bekomme ich die Erlaubnis her 
komme von der A14 angefahren`.

Grüsse aus der Altmark


----------



## Spocht (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anfänger in der Brandung*

Die Erlaubnis bekommst du bei Angel joe in Rostock. Tageskarte glaube ich kostet 6€.
 Schnurstärke 0,40 ist gut. 
Habe zwar auch noch keine Erfahrung beim Brandungsangeln, würde aber mindestens 150g Blei nehmen. Bei Wind und Wellen besser mit Krallenblei.
Hast du schon Vorfächer? Hast du eine Schlagdchnur? 
Brandungsdreibein? 
Oder willst du von einer Seebrücke angeln? 
Wie gesagt kenne ich mich nicht besonders gut aus. 
Ein paar mehr informationen von dir wären ganz gut.
Wattwürmer gibts auch bei Angeljoe.


----------



## Spocht (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anfänger in der Brandung*

Ich würde es mir an deiner Stelle nochmal überlegen. 
Guck dir den Wetterbericht mal an. Sonntag ist besseres Wetter.


----------



## AllroundAlex (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anfänger in der Brandung*

Zum "nur mal probieren" würde ich bei einer günstigen Mono mit ~ 0.40er Durchmesser bleiben.
Solltest du häufiger in die Brandung gehen empfehle ich dir eine geflochtene Hauptschnur mit vorgeschalteter Schlagschnur von 0.50 - 0.60mm.

Zu den Bleien kann man nur sagen, probieren!
Es gibt Tage, da kommst du mit 100g aus und dann gibts Tage da dürfen es dann auch 175 oder 200g mit Kralle sein.


----------



## hans albers (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anfänger in der Brandung*

wattwürmer gibts auch beim wattwurm in rerik
(auch die tageskarte)..

bei sauwetter kannste ja auch auf die seebrücke,
da  brauchste nicht so viel gerödel (schirm,dreibein... etc)
durch den sand schleppen.

bleie würe ich 120-180 mitnehmen,
nen spann-gummi zum sichern (falls mal "der kapitale dorsch beisst")
der rute, brandungsvorfächer,lange ködernadel, kopflampe.. usw.

die brücke ist allerdings im herbst immer sehr voll,
weiss nicht ,wie es im winter aussieht.

ist nicht jedermanns sache..


----------



## Scabbers (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anfänger in der Brandung*

Hallo kolkangler,

ich komme aus Gardelegen, also sind wir praktisch Nachbarn #h
Ich fahre am Samstag früh ebenfalls nach Rerik, um dann in der Gegend tagsüber auf Meerforelle zu angeln. Je nachdem wie der Tag verläuft, überlege ich auch abends noch ein wenig in die Brandung zu gehen. Wie ein anderer schon erwähnt hat sind die Wetteraussichten am Samstag nicht die besten zum Brandungsangeln, aber das muss nichts heißen. Die Angelerlaubnis gibt es auch online unter https://erlaubnis.angeln-mv.de/
Ansonsten beim Wattwurm in Rerik, nette Leute da. Wegen Wattwürmern macht es immer Sinn vorher anzurufen und zu reservieren. Seebrücke ist nicht so meins, aber im Notfall ok. Nur das Platzhirschgehabe am Brückenkopf spare ich mir. Melde dich doch mal per PN, dann könne wir gerne was ausmachen.

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## kolkangler (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anfänger in der Brandung*

hallo 
erstmal danke für die Antworten ,Ausrüstung denke ich mal habe ich alles ,nur mit der Schlagschnur |kopfkrat null Ahrnug .wie lang und was nimmt man da ?
wir wollen auch erstmal auf Mefo und gegen Abend auf Platte vom Strand aus ,das gedrängel auf der Brücke möchte ich mir nicht an tun,wenn ich eine Platte fange reicht mir ,für den Anfang)
 Gardelegener wenn du am Strand 2 Angler siehst die sich etwas
seltsam anstellen #c ein nettes gespräch ist immer drin 

Gruss der Kolkangler


----------



## hans albers (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anfänger in der Brandung*



> das gedrängel auf der Brücke möchte ich mir nicht an tun,



...|rolleyes


----------



## hans albers (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anfänger in der Brandung*

zur schlagschnur :

ne 60-70 er mono
ca. 5m sollte hinhauen,

als dreibein ersatz würde auch nen langer erdspiess gehen...
(fürs ausprobieren)


----------



## kolkangler (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Anfänger in der Brandung*

gut dann weiß ich bescheid #6,ein Dreibein habe ich von angeln in der Elbe


----------



## guese1 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anfänger in der Brandung*

Hallo
Hats geklappt?
Gruß
Guese1


----------



## Michael.S (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anfänger in der Brandung*

Man kann ja auch Schnüre kaufen die eine Schlagschnur integriert haben , so hat man auch keinen Knoten zwischen den beiden Schnüren , ich war schon länger nicht mehr in der Brandung aber so eine Schnur hatte ich mal und ich bin der Meinung die war auch Knotenlos

Hier ist noch etwas über Schlagschnüre zu lesen und da steht auch etwas über die Schnur die ich meine , das ist eine konisch verjüngte  Schnur https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/angelgeraet/angeln-mit-schlagschnur


----------



## Windelwilli (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anfänger in der Brandung*

Ja, Keulenschnüre benutze ich immer noch gerne.


----------



## Windelwilli (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anfänger in der Brandung*

Für die jeweilige Sitzung hab ich meist nur Tapertips dabei falls mal was abreißt.
Eine neue Keule kommt dann erst zu Hause drauf.


----------



## buttweisser (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Anfänger in der Brandung*

Hallo kolkangler,

als Anfänger beim Brandungsangeln brauchst Du nicht unbedingt eine Schlagschnur, das macht die Angelegenheit nur komplizierter als sie ist. Nimm einfach eine gute 30er bis 35er Mono als Hauptschnur das Vorfach dran und gut ist es. Diese Schnüre haben eine Tragkraft von ca. 7-10kg,  mehr muß am Anfang, also für den noch ungeübten Werfer mit der Brandungsrute, nicht sein.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anfänger in der Brandung*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Hallo kolkangler,
> 
> als Anfänger beim Brandungsangeln brauchst Du nicht unbedingt eine Schlagschnur, das macht die Angelegenheit nur komplizierter als sie ist. Nimm einfach eine gute 30er bis 35er Mono als Hauptschnur das Vorfach dran und gut ist es. Diese Schnüre haben eine Tragkraft von ca. 7-10kg,  mehr muß am Anfang, also für den noch ungeübten Werfer mit der Brandungsrute, nicht sein.



Das sehe ich genauso, bin allerdings Brandungs-Neuling.
Eine Rolle habe ich mit sehr guter 0.35er-Mono mit 11 Kilo Tragkraft und die 2. Rolle mit der WFT-Gliss in 0.25 mit 19 Kilo Tragkraft mit 20 Meter vorgeschalteter 0.35 er Mono bespult.
Auch die Seitenarme sind bei mir 0.35 Stark, nur der Stamm hat 0.60 - 0.70....weil diese ja auch geknotet wird.
Die Schnur wird ab und zu kontrolliert und die absoluten Gewaltwürfe sind auch gar nicht nötig!
Jeder Knoten in der Hauptschnur ist eine Schwachstelle und deshalb würde ich auch ev. Keulenschnüre empfehlen....in ein paar Wochen bin ich auch schlauer |supergri


----------



## kolkangler (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Anfänger in der Brandung*

mittlerweile war ich schon 2x los und hatte jedesmal meine fische bin sehr zufrieden,sind zwar viel kleine fische unterwegens .aber ein paar konnte ich schon verhaften . Nur die An.und abreise ist schon sehr anstrengend .
jetzt suche ich nach einer günstigen Unterkunft im raum Rerik .
hat da jemand einen Tip für mich ??
gruß von Kolkangler


----------

